# A FEW NEW TANGANYIKAN FISH PICS



## zebra7 (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## famikert (Feb 20, 2003)

Some very nice Tanganyikans for sure, pic 1 my favorite :thumb:


----------



## lilstephii143 (Feb 19, 2009)

hey zebra staten island ! woot wooot

where di du get ur fish from on the island?? i havent seen a store with those kind.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice fish you have there. Personally I like the last pic. All colours on the fish are vibrant.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

:thumb:


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

what kind of ventrail is that?


----------



## zebra7 (Jan 24, 2004)

Hello lilstephii143, some fish are german import's, other's were purchased from other importer's, some fish were spawned by me. Herny, the Ventralis is Nundu green. I appreciate the remark's, thank you, Anthony


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

very nice


----------



## lilstephii143 (Feb 19, 2009)

zebra, 
i was about to say if u got them in the shop tell me and ill be there tommorrow! lol :lol: 
i live in staten island as well. 
:wink:

imports oh god shipping must of been insane!!

but your fish are sooo beautiful!


----------



## zebra7 (Jan 24, 2004)

lilstephii143, just stripped 20+ fry from the Ventralis Nundu, fry are on the way,


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

great pics and some awesome fish!!!!!


----------



## lilstephii143 (Feb 19, 2009)

im not to bright in scientific names.. which one is that :dancing:

plue i dont know if they would go well with my parrots and JD. otherwise id make an offer :wink:


----------



## zebra7 (Jan 24, 2004)

hello lilstephii143, the fish in question is 5th down from the top. Anthoy


----------



## nelson6972 (Jan 26, 2005)

what is the fish in the last pic? it looks awesome


----------



## zebra7 (Jan 24, 2004)

last pic is Furcifer Ruziba, thank you.


----------



## Ichigo (May 17, 2008)

Zebra7 wow last pic is sooooooooooooo beautiful! Quite curious can i keep that last fish in a 15 gallon tank? Can you give me some suggestions for my tank?


----------



## Ichigo (May 17, 2008)

Zebra7 wow last pic is sooooooooooooo beautiful! Quite curious can i keep that last fish in a 15 gallon tank? Can you give me some suggestions for my tank?


----------



## lilstephii143 (Feb 19, 2009)

i want one of those babies lool. i knew i should of done an african tank kinda thing haha.
how much do those little guys run anyway?


----------



## superfly4477 (Feb 9, 2009)

that furcifer is beautiful. he doesnt bother any of the others?


----------



## @nt!x (Feb 9, 2009)

Are all these fish in the same tank?


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

what location is the Xeno Spil. ??? Kipilli by chance?

Nice shots


----------



## werbs (May 11, 2009)

=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>

...jealous!...


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

*zebra7*: What size are your Petrochromis famula "Nyanza Lac"? How many do you have?


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

*Ichigo*: I believe the photo you referred to was Cyathopharynx Furcifer "Ruziba". Those grow to about 6" to 7" if I recall correctly, and need to be kept in colonies. The males claim territories of up to 1 metre (3 feet) in diameter to dig bowers (sand pits) for breeding. It is recommended by many keepers than the MINIMUM tank size they are kept in is a 6' Ã- 2' footprint, 180-gallon tank.


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

Gorgeous fish! What kind of cyp is that?

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## notmyspace (Oct 12, 2006)

what kind of fish on the first picture? cheers


----------

